# Increasing draw weight on an older Bear Archery bow...possible? How?



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You wont get more than 45# of DW out of these bows safely. But if you are less than that you can do 2 things. Tighten the limb bolts with an allen wrench until they just about touch the riser, and twist up the string until the a-a is correct or your scale reads 45#. I would cross off bears from your hunting list with 45#. Most states have a min of 45# DW for hunting.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Most folks consider 45# the minimum for deer. Pennsylvanina lists the legal minimum draw weight as 35#. This - and ligher - will (and has for a millenium) taken game of all sizes. With lighter draw weights you need good shot placement on an unaware animal and a "scary sharp" cut on contact broadhead. Forget the mechanicals and the chisel points and look at the same style broadheads the traditional guys shoot ie: Eclipse, grizzly, zwickey style... two or four blade, all edge. Figure on 9 or 10 grain per pound arrows to keep the KE up and don't worry about speed because you'll be lucky to be much over 200fps. Remember my first statement, a LOT of animals have fallen to arrows that didn't break 200fps. I can remember when a compound that did 230fps was a screamer and we still killed a lot of deer. Less gadgets, more woodsmanship..... sight pins for 10, 20, 30, & 40 yards.... 

Point is, it can be done - and was done for many years. If you haven't done it already, I would recomend having the string and cables replaced as they've probably stretched. Have the shop that replaces the cables and string set the draw weight for you (hopefully they have been aroung long enough to know how to work on these older bows. Also, it was probably designed to shoot fingers but that doesn't mean you have to do that. The riser may or may not be cut out past centershot so that may effect your choices on rest and shaft size.

Good luck.


----------

